# Distributor Disassembly Link



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

For those of you that are having oil leaks in the distributor; the link below shows and explain in detail how to disassemble an altima distributor:
It is not an easy job but it is better than paying $400

http://tiger.towson.edu/~hzaidi1/distributor.htm


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is that a bit of blood I see there? great write up and illustration

Frank


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

No, it's not blood; hope the guy didn't cut himself. It's a piece of cardboard that he used to prevent scraching the parts during disassembly. i disassembled mine but i am having trouble finding the small metric "O" ring that is inside the distributor. It is 12.45 mm I.D., 22 mm O.D.; 6 mm Height and it is Left Handed. If anybody knows where i can get it; please, let me know.
Thanks,


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That is a very good write up! 
Is that a factory Nissan part? I ask because I didn't see any of the ID stampings and I saw alot of China parts.

You said that you didn't know what the sensor did. Just to let you know the rotor plate has 360 slits for each degree as well as four slits for the 180 degree signal with the larger slit for cylinder no. 1. The rotor plate passes through the sensor which is an LED that is on when the ignition is on. As the rotor turns the light goes through each slit to a photo diode on the bottom. This light triggers the a rough waveform signal that is converted into the ON - OFF signal sent to the ECM to interpolate for ignition signal.

Also when you were asking about the o-ring (which available from Nissan) is it the one on the bottom or the distributor seal inside (the part number is on the bottom of the page)? If you don't mind could you confirm the bearing info: RBL 6200RS C3 China 

Thanks and again good job
Troy


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

Troy,
i found that link on the net during a search and decided to share it with the group; however, i took my Hitachi D4P90-03, nissan 22100-1E420 distributor apart and i am now looking for the small metric seal with the following markings, 12.45 mm I.D.; 22 mm O.D.; 6 mm (Height) and L which means left handed. During my distributor disassembly i had to make a couple of reference marks in relationship with the optical disk for proper re-assembly; i figured that if i assembled it without any references it may not work right. Thanks for the technical info on how it works.

Termi678


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so my distributor has some oil on the bottom. the cap does not have oil though.
I am not sure it the leak is an engine lick or distributor leak. 
so if I change this O ring this could really save me money. I mean I would avoid
buying new distributor.


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

MickeyKnox,
If ur distributor has some oil on the bottom, most likely it is a distributor leak and u have to replace the " O " rings. There are two O rings; one on the outside, which is the large one (this one could be easily replaced) without disassembly of the distributor (Try this one first) take it out, take it to the Nissan dealer and get a new one. Most of the time, the one that leaks is the small O ring, which requires distributor disassembly. Before taking the distributor apart, u have to mark or write down some distributor markings as references (line up a line with a dimple on the key) to make sure that it is assembled correctly; otherwise the firing order will be screw up. Also, it is very difficult to buy the small O ring seal inside the distributor. If u have both O rings, after you do the appropiate markings, the distributor could be rebuilt easily. Be careful with the optical sensor plate during the disassembly.

Termi


----------

